# Windy



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

So windy here in New York today. They say not to let them be in a draft, what about the wind? Should I keep them in the coop? They don't act like they like it but will come out into the yard???


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its been nasty windy where I am for too many days to count. More than a week anyway. I still let my girls out to play. They'd rather roam around for awhile than be "cooped" up. Sometimes they'll just congregate under a shrub if it gets too windy or rainy for their liking or they head back to their house.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

its super windy here in Central Oregon.. mine are out in it having a blast chasing leaves.. the month old babies are running around like little chicks with heads cut off... LOL.. sometimes it pushes them and they have to fly.. lol.. makes me laugh!.. they are hilarious!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine love the wind. its the rain they dont like


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks alll...I feel so much better! Jen


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

the last couple days it rained here... i think mine were doing the rain dance... plus we havent had rain all summer so the new ones were like DUDE>>> WHATS THAT.. get it.. get it, no you get it.. no YOU... RUNN! hahah


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea, mine don't want to be in the coop, even in the high winds, they huddle in wind breaks around the house and have now started going under my front porch. I have to fence that off. If something happens to one I would have no way to get to them. GGgrrrr.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Until a couple of weeks ago, my girls had never encountered the outdoors before, so I don't think they are too fazed about a windy day. I let them out briefly yesterday and they didn't seem to notice.


----------

